# Caramel Apple Dip



## JCook (Jul 7, 2006)

This fruit dip is so good. 

Caramel Apple Dip 

8 oz. pkg. cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup honey 
1/2 cup caramel ice cream topping
1/4 tsp. cinnamon 
1/4 cup pecan pieces

Combine all ingredients until smooth, chill in fridge. Serve with whatever fruit you like. Tastes best with apples, sense the name.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds delicious! I usually just make a caramel dip out of condensed sweetened milk that I cook down (which is admitedly very tasty), but I definately want to give this one a try! Thanks, Jcook


----------



## Dina (Jul 10, 2006)

Mmmm, we usually get the prepackaged caramel dip for our fruit but this one has cream cheese, even better.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jul 11, 2006)

Piccolina, how do you do that?  Can you use the fat free or low fat sweetened condensed milk?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

That sounds so good. I love caramel with pecans.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> Piccolina, how do you do that?  Can you use the fat free or low fat sweetened condensed milk?


 Hi PD It's really simple, all I do is empty the contents of 2 cans of milk into a non-stick saucepan (small to medium sized pan), or a pot with a thick bottom (that won't easily scorch sugar) and set it over low heat (gas mark 2 for those with gas stoves) and stir! I keep stirring until it begins to take on a light golden brown colour (occasionally depending on the pot you might need to raise the heat a little). This take anywhere from about 15-25 minutes. You don't need to stir it every second, but it does need a lot of stirring (or at least I stir a lot for fear of it burning)  As it begin to reach a golden brown colour I add in a little butter (say 1/2 tbsp) and keep stirring. It thickens up relatively quickly as the colour changes and soon you'll have a fairly thick caramel spread. Lol, if you were to stick with it loner perhaps you could even end up with fudge. Once cooked it'll keep covered in the fridge for at least a week (reheat gently on the stove on low for a minute or two, until just warmed through).

Truthfully I've never tried it with reduced fat condensed milk, so I can't tell you firsthand how it would turn out.

I've not tried it myself, but I've also heard many times that you can make caramel sauce with condensed milk by leaving it sealed up in its can and heating the whole tin: Caramel sauce


----------

